# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Звук формата 5.1 в наушниках

## 29G

Привет. Компьютер. Какая звуковая карта внутреняя/USB или звуковой аппарат подключенный к цифровому выходу s/pdif или к цифровому выходу звука optical , делает из звука 5.1 ,  который есть в кино или играх , сигнал для стерео наушников с отличным позиционированием звуков как при 5.1. Например звуки позади спереди слева справа и тд ? Спасибо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## миднайт

Здравствуйте. Никакая. Подключив наушники вы получите только стерео сигнал. Для 5,1 нужно и подключать все доступные динамики. Имхо.

----------

